# Now You Can Use Vista For A Year Without Activation



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 16, 2007)

a good news for windows lovers, as now you can use vista for a year without any activation.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 16, 2007)

*Run Vista Legally Without Activation for a Year*

Shamelessly Copy/Pasted from: PCW



> Windows Vista can be run for at least a year without being  activated, a serious end run around one of Microsoft's key antipiracy measures,  Windows expert Brian Livingston said Thursday.
> 
> Livingston, who publishes  the Windows  Secret newsletter, said that a single change to Vista's registry lets users  put off the operating system's product activation requirement an additional  eight times beyond the three disclosed last month. With more research, said  Livingston, it may even be possible to find a way to postpone activation  indefinitely.
> 
> ...


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

What's In It Is Good I Am Using The Vista One Click Activator To Run It For Lifetime


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 16, 2007)

is it legal?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 16, 2007)

No source. No method. No talks whether its legal or not. Please lock this thread. Meaningless.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

Please provide a source for the news or else it will be locked.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it can be locked since proper news about this has been posted at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52545 just 1 minute after this post.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

threads already merged while you were posting. hehe


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks..It was pretty fast.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

Knew this from last 3 weeks , but was not supposed to talk about it


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Good Hack ....................!!!!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I guess I won't have to pirate Vista then...running it legally for a year and then accidentally formatting my comp...even those four months is enough...


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Plz buy Genuine Windows Products


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 19, 2007)

great suggestion


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 19, 2007)

well well . . now i can run ms for a year , format , run again . yes , as posted earlier by others , even 4 months is enough .


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

Yarr 1 yr is gud but vista

i need a serious thinking about installtaion


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, Vista is new. So if you are the type to disect your Vista installation then you will screw Vista in less then 4 months anyway.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is how it works and it is legal but you won't be able to get the windows Updated so I prefer to use the original vista


Microsoft has built into Vista a function that allows anyone to extend the operating system's activation deadline not just three times, but many times. The same one-line command that postpones Vista's activation deadline to 120 days can be used an indefinite number of times by first changing a Registry key from 0 to 1.

This isn't a hacker exploit. It doesn't require any tools or utilities whatsoever. Microsoft even documented the Registry key, although obtusely, on its Technet site.

But dishonest PC sellers could use the procedure to install thousands of copies of Vista and sell them to unsuspecting consumers or businesses as legitimately activated copies. This would certainly violate the Vista EULA, but consumers might not realize this until the PCs they bought started demanding activation — and failing — months or years later.

The following describes the Registry key that's involved.

*Step 1.* While running a copy of Windows Vista that hasn't yet been activated, click the Start button, type *regedit* into the Search box, then press Enter to launch the Registry Editor.

*Step 2.* Explore down to the following Registry key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion \ SL*

*Step 3.* Right-click the Registry key named *SkipRearm* and click Edit. The default is a Dword (a double word or 4 bytes) with a hex value of 00000000. Change this value to any positive integer, such as 00000001, save the change, and close the Registry Editor.

*Step 4.* Start a command prompt with administrative rights. The fastest way to do this is to click the Start button, enter *cmd* in the Search box, then press Ctrl+Shift+Enter. If you're asked for a network username and password, provide the ones that log you into your domain. You may be asked to approve a User Account Control prompt and to provide an administrator password.

*Step 5.* Type _*one*_ of the following two commands and press Enter:

*slmgr -rearm*
or
*rundll32 slc.dll,SLReArmWindows*

Either command uses Vista's built-in Software Licensing Manager (SLMGR) to push the activation deadline out to 30 days after the command is run. Changing *SkipRearm* from 0 to 1 allows SLMGR to do this an indefinite number of times. Running either command initializes the value of *SkipRearm* back to 0.

*Step 6.* Reboot the PC to make the postponement take effect. (After you log in, if you like, you can open a command prompt and run the command *slmgr -xpr* to see Vista's new expiration date and time. I explained the *slmgr* command and its parameters in my Feb. 15 article.)

*Step 7.* To extend the activation deadline of Vista indefinitely, repeat steps 1 through 6 as necessary

Read ful, story and other tricks at source

  			News Source: bink.nu


----------



## techtronic (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the registry tuts


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm saving this tutorial before MS decides that its illegal...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

remove it, crack are not allowed here.

(PM It )


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Mar 19, 2007)

one year is more than enough activation time 4 me..i re-install windows every 3 months....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

close the thread ,piracy going on


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm saving this tutorial before MS decides that its illegal...


It is not illegal,I have seen well reputed sites posting this article on their blogs.If anyone wants the proof than I can post the links to this article posted by them.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 20, 2007)

I think according to Indian Copyright Laws..U cant distribute a protected stuff to everyone..However u can tweak it to ur needs(not explicitly said,but u can infer)..and here u r doing something to the registry to ur own windows...and off course u shud be allowed to do whatever u want to do with ur OS...Its totally upto me to decide what I want to do with my PC,and it shud not be illegal..


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 21, 2007)

wow
__________
wow,so the 14 day activation no longer applies


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 22, 2007)

Source: PCW



> Microsoft says that a technique to delay Windows Vista's activation by as long as a year just "doesn't work”. The researcher who published the activation extension claimed otherwise.
> 
> "A quick analysis determined that this purported workaround doesn't work," said Alex Kochis, senior product manager of Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA), in an entry on the team's blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josan (Mar 22, 2007)

this thread must be closed ,,,,this forum is meant to learn something instead you guys are telling others that ''Dont worry following ......craks are available ''and job is over ..just search the web and you willl have these


----------



## goobimama (Apr 2, 2007)

Worked for me! Thanks Ankur. 

First attempt didn't work though (slmgr -rearm)...but the rundll.32 one worked.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Apr 3, 2007)

how many times should it be repeated that this is not hacking.  we aare only changing registry values which ms itself allows us ti edit.  not even using an external software or any patch. this is different matter that ms has made a mistake.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Apr 29, 2007)

I have got many mails from my friends and also at some places it was written that they cannot use this trick.So I am going to explain it-
If U get the error as it requires elevated permissions then to make it work
Just run *msconfig*
Then go to *tools* and then *launch disable UAC*.In the command prompt that opens just write *slmgr -rearm* and U are done.


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW I just got a video showing VIsta(wow) defeats Linux in 3D Aero vs Beryl.must see:
*www.metacafe.com/watch/434675/windows_vista_aero_vs_linux_ubuntu_beryl/


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ see this ..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPlertKj2i8


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

both links are <SAME> thing isnt it?I am amazed how superior VIsta is!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2007)

Aero has transparence, & its 3D Layer of graphics works as the desktop compositar.

Beryl is 3d itself, but one question. How productive is a woobly Window.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 29, 2007)

TROLL ALERT , a *bird* has hijacked this thread too


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> both links are <SAME> thing isnt it?I am amazed how superior VIsta is!


  .. I hadnt seen urs..


----------



## goobimama (Apr 29, 2007)

Btw, thanks Ankur! I was just about to send you a PM for the same reason. I got scared that MS might have put in some updates disabling this little trick that's going on...

Here's another thought: How productive is transparent title bars and Flip3D? Not that I'm saying wobbly wobbly is productive... (I don't mean to make this into one of 'those' threads)


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2007)

@goobi

personally, cell shaded or gloss is the way & Transparent title bars are not that productive. I would prefer Windows XP Lune skin with Vista compositing enging anyway. I have disabled transparency here too to make the titlebar fonts more readable.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ it has already become one of "those" threads..


----------



## goobimama (Apr 29, 2007)

You are wrong pathiks. we are all acting in a civilised manner here. aren't we now? Good.


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2007)

Yelp! The trick does not work anymore (for me at least). I tried and tried but failed. Now two days remaining for activation.

Koi kuch kar de. 
*This technique I'm trying is for testing purposes only*


----------



## gxsaurav (May 28, 2007)

Goobi, it only takes 30 mins on my computer to install Vista. Either buy it or reinstall it


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2007)

I guess its not that bad. The only software I'll need to put back in is maybe Firefox...


----------



## NucleusKore (May 28, 2007)

Microsoft always knows how to maintain their strangle hold on the OS market by making anti piracy measures with holes (maybe big ones  )
That's why they are soft pedalling the home piracy issue.


----------



## anandk (May 28, 2007)

btw, MS is not 'discouraging' such tweaks, for 'using vista without activation' for a year... and i beilev they r stl working. make sure the uac is disabled.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (May 28, 2007)

I will just test and will let U know if it works or not.And dont worry Ur 2 days are left so I will tell by today evening!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a genius. Well not exactly.

Since I was sick I didn't have time to rearm windows due to which it expired. So I booted it "with limited functionality". In the opened up Firefox window, I put file > open. Then, in the dialog box, I searched for cmd and ran it. The command window opened up, I entered the slmgr thing, and restarted. Saved me the trouble of going through the installation again....

Didn't know where else to say this.


----------



## anandk (Aug 12, 2007)

i thought i had posted it earlier here :

A latest study mentions that SkipRearm may or may not help. His findings : While some users reported that they could duplicate the results of changing the SkipRearm value in the Registry. Others found no effect on Vista's activation deadline. Continued tests have revealed that SkipRearm cannot be used to extend Vista's deadline. Instead, the results indicate that Vista has what may be called "defensive mode." In this mode, Vista changes its activation deadline if a PC's system clock is changed...

_...However, one can still continue to use Vista without activation for 120 days, by the tip mentioned originally._

more on my Tips page.


----------

